# price drop on colormunki photo



## PageWorks Studios (Feb 22, 2013)

I had planned on buying a colormunki photo at amazon today and had the webpage open on my browser most of the day waiting for time to get to it. Once I dropped it in my cart I found that the price fortuitously dropped from $449 to $399. I see a few other sites have done the same. Not sure what's up but if you've been looking to buy one sometime, just wanted to let you know they're currently $50 cheaper (which means that as soon as I hit "buy" they're gonna release a newer more amazing than ever model, I'm sure......)


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 25, 2013)

i've got one of these they are pretty good
also got the passports too


----------

